# Tropheus in 55 Gallon



## stateworker (Aug 2, 2014)

I am new to the forum and am setting up a 55 gallon, 48" long, tank and was hoping to be able to stock a small group of duboisi with a few shellies (multies or gold occelatus if they are available), and want to ask if anyone has kept a small group of duboisi in a 55. The research I have done indicates that the recommended minimum for a troph tank is 75 gallons with 125 preferred, and stocking numbers around 20 or above.

As I, unfortunately, do not have the equipment or funds to obtain a larger set up, I was wondering if anyone has had success keeping a smaller number of trophs in a 55. I appreciate any input on this question.

I have not started cycling the tank, but will be in a matter of days and I am trying to determine in which direction to proceed with my planning for stocking. I would prefer a troph / shell dweller set up if possible, but if size is the issue I am also considering peacocks, mbuna and/or altolamprologus calvus.

Thanks


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

IMO a 55 gallon is not ideal for trophs, but it could possibly work for a short period of time. A tank of that size would stunt their growth. I would suggest using this tank as an mbuna setup. But if you want to do tangs you can do a rock dweller/shelldweller aquarium.


----------



## phishman2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

It can be done with f1 or tank raised Trophs. 15 to 18. Raise them together. Very little rock work. I have kept two different colonies in a 55 with no issues. Growing out some green muragos in a 55 right now.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

With ~15-20 tank raised juveniles it's worth a shot. I raised and bred a group of tropheus in a 55gal, and heard from experts that crowding is helpful. Though you'll really have to keep up the water quality with weekly water changes and excessive filtration. The shellies won't do well with tropheus though... I'd skip them and add a few gobies (my avatar) instead.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

phishman2001 said:


> It can be done with f1 or tank raised Trophs. 15 to 18. Raise them together. Very little rock work. I have kept two different colonies in a 55 with no issues. Growing out some green muragos in a 55 right now.


+1. Good advice.


----------



## Websterzx10r1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had a small colony of 20 ikola 2"_3" in a 55 gallon tank. with a marineland 350 hob filter and a fluval canister filter 205 with no problems but had them in there for 2 months and just recently moved them to a 75 gallon tank. Looking to obtain maybe 10 more hopefully females.


----------

